# Free 252 Page Thriller Examines Greed in High School Sports..smashwords.com



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Work is progressing on the screen adaptation of "Advantage Disadvantage" into a screenplay by a well connected Hollywood scrennwriter. I am very excited to think that my murder-mystery novel depicting greedy adults exploiting a high school basketball player could hit the big screen. It's a little bit early (the screenplay is about 75% completed), but the project lurches forward every week.

The film will follow the book's storylines with a little different sequence and emphasis. Also, the screenplay, and ultimately the book, will be renamed - more on that later. For now, check it out on Kindle, Smashwords, IPAD, etc for 99 cents!

Can't wait to tell you who has been cast in the main roles!!

Advantage Disadvantage was published in August, 2008. It is the fictional story of the greed, corruption and betrayal of the adults who surround a high school basketball prodigy. Many of the novel's characters are driven by their own selfish goals and desires; you will find the dark underside of high school sports, as well as the contrast between what is right and wholesome, and what turns ugly.

A neighborhood gambler tries to fix the betting on a high school game and in the process the he infects many with his lack of morality. This risky game is sometimes deadly - you'll identify with the good guys, and hope that those evil will find their way. You will also get an insider's view written from a referee's point of view, told in a who-dun-it style.

https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=advantage+disadvantage

Yale R. Jaffe
author, Advantage Disadvantage


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Thank you for posting.  I klicked your book and had it sent to my mom's K2.  
deb


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I posted this in your intro page. I'll also do it here. This is the link to the Kindle book. Looks very interesting.


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Here's an article from the Chicago Tribune about me and my book.

http://www.triblocal.com/Darien/view.html?type=stories&action=detail&sub_id=43212

Yale R Jaffe
author, Advantage Disadvantage


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I figure for 99 cents, why not? I bought it and sent it to my son's Kindle. He's the sports fanatic in the family, thought he might enjoy this.

Thanks for joining KindleBoards!

L


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Leslie, thanks and I hope he likes it - BTW, I corruption, greed, gambling, murder, marriage betrayal - how old is your son?  I think high school age and above can handle this.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

rndballref said:


> Leslie, thanks and I hope he likes it - BTW, I corruption, greed, gambling, murder, marriage betrayal - how old is your son? I think high school age and above can handle this.


He's a junior in college and will be 21 in a few weeks.

L


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Leslie, I hope he enjoys Advantage Disadvantage.  Perhaps he can render some feedback when he is done?

Yale


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for your purchases yesterday.  Advantage Disadvantage was pushed to #1 Kindle book in the Fiction / Sports category!


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Hi Yale,
Thanks for recommending the kindle boards. Cool place!

Hey, all you sports fans and non fans. - Pick up Advantage Disadvantage - you'll be gald you did.

Michael Balkind
Author of The Deadly Sports Mysteries - Sudden Death & Dead Ball


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yale:

Good to see you here. Thanks for posting your book.

Ed Patterson


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2009)

Yale - 

I can't wait to read your book!!! 

I listen to ESPN all the time!!!! I love sports and this sounds like a fascinating look at an aspect of it that I don't know anything about!!! 

And this is a great deal!!!!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

I've read Advantage Disadvantage and thoroughly enjoyed it. It's quite an eye opener to see how the greedy adults exploit the kids who play sports.


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

I am mid way thru this book. I don't want to put it down something called work is interfering with my reading.


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

LadyKnight, thanks for your kind words at the halfway mark ... but the best is yet to come!

Yale


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Just bought this, couldn't resist at that price. 

Melissa


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2009)

Did you get much of a reaction from the newspaper article you posted? 

Really gives some good info on you, your qualifications and your motivation for writing this. 

Good for you!!!


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Wendy, i've had a really positive reaction to the Tribune article...including a handful of creatures from my elementary school past!

Yale


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Great book at a great price!


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Michael


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Here's a review from Coach Ray Lokar (SoCal)

Those immersed in the basketball community will read "Advantage Disadvantage" and recognize many of the "usual suspects" and familiar situations that will make you chuckle... or bring your emotions to anger, disgust, sadness, excitement, and joy. Readers foreign to the world of hoops will gain some insight into the machinations of prep basketball, recruiting, officiating, and the cracks in the system that allows the slime to sometimes find it's way into our beautiful game. 

"Advantage Disadvantage" is a fictional tale with high school basketball as the backdrop for an intriguing story of a cast of characters that challenges you to examine the purity of amateur sports. We get to know some individuals who are faced with some very real life temptations and we follow them while they try to reconcile right from wrong - all while wondering whether their decisions will prove to be an Advantage or a Disadvantage.


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Teachers, Coaches & Parents: Introducing teenagers to contemporary books is a great way to develop their love for reading. My novel, Advantage Disadvantage, was written for an adult audience but I'm told it has been used in various ways - such as keeping a basketball team quiet on a 6 hour ride from a holiday tourny. To help teachers and coaches lead a group discussion I have developed a two part leader's guide: the first section probes for comprehension, the second section is aimed at inciting discussions about the moral issues raised in the book. I have included my perspectives along with the questions in the guide, and it is your free. Just email a request at [email protected] .

Advantage Disadvantage  is about the greed, corruption and betrayal of the adults surrounding a high school basketball phenom. Here's what one reviewer said:

Advantage Disadvantage is a nail-biting, behind-the-scenes pass into the world of high school sports and the people who make and break it. Set in Chicago, its innately urban backdrop is full of distinctly Windy City landmarks. This is the perfect read for sports fans that love an insider's view...an insightful and deliciously-sinful plot full of twists and turns. You'll find the perfect blend of bravery, betrayal and who-done-it adventure in this vividly penned thriller.

The book is available for 99 cents Kindle-version and $15 paperback. The discussion guide is yours for the asking.

http://www.amazon.com/Advantage-Disadvantage-Yale-R-Jaffe/dp/1439204187/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1220105380&sr=8-1

Advantage Disadvantage is also available on Mobipocket.com for non-Kindle users!

I'm also interested in other books with leader's guides for teenagers and above. Authors, please add your books here!


----------



## ladyknight33 (Feb 2, 2009)

rndballref

Finished the book this morning. I loved it!!!!! I didn't want it to end.


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Now available for 99 cents on Mobipocket and Kindle!!


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Now available on Mobipocket.com for non-Kindle users!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

In accordance with our guideline to have one thread per book per author, I am merging this with the present thread for Advantage/Disadvantage. Yale, thanks for offering the discussion guide to accompany your book. That sounds like a useful resource.

L


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Leslie, thanks for merging my threads.  That policy makes all the sense in the world!  I will try hard to be a good citizen here


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

For those of you that sent emails, you've made my day, no week!  Thank you!


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Have you seen this article in Chic Galleria about Advantage Disadvantage?

http://chicgalleria.com/mt/mt-search.cgi?search=jaffe&IncludeBlogs=2%2C3%2C4%2C5%2C6


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

A 5 Star Amazon Review:

Advantage / Disadvantage is a cleverly interwoven tale of High School athletes who are unwittingly taken in by the sleezy characters that cling to the periphery of organized sports, and profit from them by means of greed and deception. 

This book was eye - opening and shocking, and at other times touching and surprising - but never was it boring. The characters inspired hope as well as loathing, and made me think that High School athletics might not be as simple and innocent as we are led to believe. Once I started reading, I couldn't put it down. I can't wait for the sequel. Well done, Mr. Jaffe!


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey Yale-
I just spoke at a high school career day about writing as a career. I mentioned Advantage Disadvantage!


----------



## AppleHeart (Apr 10, 2009)

Ordered your book today. I already know that I will love it based on what I am reading here.

Is this only an e-book? Would love to have it in my raffle basket for July. My raffle basket is becomming a sports-themed one -- if I get SUDDEN DEATH, BARRACUDA, this one (if there is a POD available) then maybe it's time for me to make it a "Harlan Coben and Friends Mystery Basket" (suggestions welcome on what to call my basket) instead of the usual 3 Ms (Murder, Mayhem & Mystery) Basket. I love Harlan's Myron Bolitar series, is why. And since I have already made up a HC basket in the past but not the Bolitars, maybe it's time, no?

I _love_ this book corner board!

Take care, live happy, love wisely. Ciao~

ebc


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Appleheart, thanks for ordering Advantage Disadvantage.  It is also available in paperbook on Amazon.  I have read Sudden Death and Barracuda - they are excellent reads, both in the Sports-Mystery-Thriller genre.  Okay, so I made up my own category!

At any rate, if you add Advantage Disadvantage to a sports novel basket with Barracuda and Sudden Death, I would be in great company!

Yale R Jaffe


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

Yale - 

Wow! Just started your book a couple of days ago and I gotta say I'm really enjoying it!!! 

Will definitely let you know what I think when I finally finish it!!!


----------



## askenase13 (Mar 1, 2009)

I just bought the book.  All authors should consider posting like this with a discounted price!!


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks ask...  

Hope you enjoy it and I look forward to your feedback!


----------



## jrreardon (Apr 6, 2009)

I read this book fairly recently.....here's my review - I hope you enjoy!!

"I recently had the pleasure of reading Yale R. Jaffe's "Advantage Disadvantage". Although I finished the book a few days ago, it has taken me some time to collect my thoughts to post a review. 

The first chapter hooked me from the start, as one of the characters finds himself being booked at the Cook County lockup in Chicago. Okay. The cover of the book implies that I was to read a tale relating to basketball. Hmm.... 

By the end of the chapter the proverbial whistle is blown and the game begins. We are introduced to characters from all walks of life: single mothers, people with dreams of the future, people who take their stations of life for granted, and those who abuse the positions they created. There are people that are desperate, scared, seeking revenge and hopeful. There are those who are white, black, rich, poor, educated, not educated, job holders and those seeking work. There are gang members, basketball players, parents, detectives, referees, scouts and newspaper reporters. 

For me, I was reminded of the first time I saw the movie "Pulp Fiction", where the viewer is met with random, yet completed scenes, which at times jump from one place to the next. The audience is forced, perhaps without realizing it, to figure out where everything is connected. By the end of the movie, the audience realizes that we are all in fact connected, and each move we make not only affects ourselves, but also affects someone else: for good or for bad, whether we know it or not. Each second of the clock seems to bring a new ethical decision. The question is: what would you do? 

Mr. Jaffe's book is not as "random" as "Pulp Fiction," but this referee does point out a lot of different things that were going on at the same time, which made me think. Many times with books, I have been able to predict the ending. Mr. Jaffe's tale however, took me by surprise: it was as though the entire world suddenly fell silent, as though we were watching a basketball player sink a 3 point basket at the buzzer." 

J.R. Reardon 
author, "Confidential Communications"


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Advantage Disadvantage is now available on Smashwords!!!

Same low price =  99 cents


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

rndballref said:


> Advantage Disadvantage was published in August, 2008. It is the fictional story of the greed, corruption and betrayal of the adults who surround a high school basketball prodigy. Many of the novel's characters are driven by their own selfish goals and desires; you will find the dark underside of high school sports, as well as the contrast between what is right and wholesome, and what turns ugly.
> 
> A neighborhood gambler tries to fix the betting on a high school game and in the process the he infects many with his lack of morality. This risky game is sometimes deadly - you'll identify with the good guys, and hope that those evil will find their way. You will also get an insider's view written from a referee's point of view, told in a who-dun-it style.
> 
> ...


Wow, another intriguing book for my "to buy" list. This isn't something I admit often, but I was a cheerleader for our highschool basketball team way back in the 70's. Luckily, I never saw any ugliness!


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Debra, I am looking forward to your feedback!


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

On basketball parents:  What job is considered the top assignment for coaches?  Orphans or prisoners.  Why?  No parental involvement.

On Referees:  What is the difference between a ref and a battery?  The battery has a positive side!

On thugs in the NBA:  Why did Ron Artest leave the court during the game?  He wanted to beat the crowd!


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Did anyone see "Between the Lines" last weekend? It was about how travelling/AAU basketball is taking over high school sports - an issue raised in _Advantage Disdavantage_.


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

I just found out that a high school basketball coach is assigning Advantage Disadvantage to his team for summer reading... very exciting.  I'm sending him my "leader's guide" to probe for comprehension, and to foster discussion about the issues raised.  can't wait for their feedback!


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Just finalized my schedule to sell my novel (and conduct a signing) at a regional midwest high school basketball tourny in July - I'll be officiating some games as well.  I'm excited.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Congratulations.  How exciting for you.  Be sure to let the Boards know where and when.  We have some midwesterners on here.  
deb


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

I will be officiating games at the Maine West High School Basketball Tournament AND signing copies of my novel, Advantage Disadvantage on July 17, 18, and 19.  I'll post exact times later!

Yale


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

For the month of July, Advantage Disadvantage can be downloaded at SmashWords for FREE!  

This author is more interested in readers than $$$ !!


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

If you will be near O'Hare airport on 7/17, 18 or 19 come by and say hello at my book signings.  It's a weekend basketball tournament at Maine West High School.  Beside signing books, I am officiating 3 games per day.  Come holler at me!

Yale


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

rndballref said:


> If you will be near O'Hare airport on 7/17, 18 or 19 come by and say hello at my book signings. It's a weekend basketball tournament at Maine West High School. Beside signing books, I am officiating 3 games per day. Come holler at me!
> 
> Yale


But don't holler at him while he's officiating or he'll kick you out.


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Rndballref,
My nephew went to that High School!  I'll be there about a month too late, visiting family!  Hope your book signing goes well, and the refereeing!


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Had a great tournament last weekend...sold and signed some books.  No technical fouls, no parents thrown out the gym!

Yale


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Getting close to booking a date to be interviewed on a major Chicago radio show!!  Details to follow.


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

The owner of the take out fish place, Calumet Fisheries, in Chicago (site of two important scenes in Advantage Disadvantage) contacted me to tell me that 2 couples from out of town came in and asked the owner to sign my book.  The owner of the store thanked me, and offered to buy a fish dinner.  Very wierd!!


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson (Feb 28, 2009)

Yale, that is too awesome! I think I'll write my neighborhood Mickey D's into my next book. Just kidding. Then again...


----------



## AppleHeart (Apr 10, 2009)

I sent my sister your book and she e-mailed me asking about any follow-up books. I told her as soon as there's one, she'll be getting a copy. So, not intending to apply any pressure on you, but, how's the second book coming along? 

Re raffle basket - a very good friend of mine (she lives in MD) chose the basket and she has called me to tell me how much she enjoyed reading ADVANTAGE DISADVANTAGE. So has her dh, who not only is a basketball enthusiast but also loves to go to NASCAR events yearly if he could, and who also golfs weekends and would one day like to do some scuba diving. So you see, the books from you, Michael Monahan and Michael Balkind will certainly find a home in their library! In light of this, let's see, there are still 8 months before I submit the contents of my 2010 raffle basket and a little over 2 months (2nd week in July) before the actual raffling...does that give you enough time to finish the next book? Hehehe - NO pressure indeed... 



rndballref said:


> The owner of the take out fish place, Calumet Fisheries, in Chicago (site of two important scenes in Advantage Disadvantage) contacted me to tell me that 2 couples from out of town came in and asked the owner to sign my book. The owner of the store thanked me, and offered to buy a fish dinner. Very wierd!!


Okay, guess I'm a tad weird then.

When a whole bunch of us BBNs (*B*oard *B*roads *N*oraholics (only a few (7) that first year, 1996 and a large group, over a dozen, in 1997) from the old AOL message boards decided to come together and meet at Turn The Page Bookstore and Cafe (this is still on-going, already on our XIII get-together last July) in Boonsboro, MD, I approached Nora's son, Daniel, who had drawn a cartoon for Nora's Harlequin book LOCAL HERO, and asked him to sign it (the page) for me. You should have seen the look of surprise in his face...but he signed it for me, very graciously, probably thinking "how weird." He has since been approached by many for his signature.

So you never know what enthusiasts will do.... Heh! 

Anyway, regardless of a second book or no, I'll make your book a part of my basket, again. My small way in getting your book out there for other people to enjoy.

Will send you another copy to personalize as soon as I get it and this time I promise it will not leave my collection of signed books!


----------



## AppleHeart (Apr 10, 2009)

Kevis Hendrickson said:


> Yale, that is too awesome! I think I'll write my neighborhood Mickey D's into my next book. Just kidding. Then again...


Hehehe... you never know.....


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Appleheart, my friend!

Thanks for your kind words - being included in your charity basket has been a wonderful thing for me.  As I hope you know, I am humbled by being included.

As for the sequel - I'm in a dilemna,  I've generated some interest in Advantage Disadvantage being made into a film - a few filmmakers have expressed interest, but they won't go further without a finished screenplay.  I have consulted with a successful screenwriter about how to proceed (a few structural changes in the story would apparently be necessary), and I have been working on that.

So I must reluctantly report that my next novel, which I envision to be a psychological thriller as Frank Worrell deals with his guilt, is on hold until I figure out the screenplay.

I'll keep you posted....and as always, thanks for spreading the word about my book.  It means a lot to me!


----------



## AppleHeart (Apr 10, 2009)

Yale,

Great news! About the possibility of a film adaptation of Advantage Disadvantage, I mean. Many kudos to you, friend.

Okay then, *that* is more important. We (sister and I) will and can wait. For as long as it will take.

In case you've forgotten, I'm reminding you that I also include DVDs in the raffle basket, so whether in book form or in film, your book *will be * in my basket. 2010, 2011 or whenever, G_d willing!

Ciao~

ebc

Edited to add the following:

PS -- Forgot to mention that the money we raised this year will be going to the Shepardstown Library which is in the process of constructing a new, green, building. Since books have brought our group (at Adwoff) together, it's seems like a very appropriate choice. At least that is what we all thought, including the one person who is responsible for the group coming together, NR.


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Edith, I am so proud to be included in your charity, and humbled by your continued support of my novel.  Thank you, thank you, thank you!

Yale


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Corruption, infidelity, gambling, murder. No not the NBA. You'll find these in Advantage Disadvantage, a sports thriller!!


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Get ready for basketball season with this sports thriller!


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Michael Jordan and Jerry Sloan inducted into the BBALL Hall of Fame.  What a great sport!!


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Referee meetings starting next week....basketball season is right around the corner!!


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

It was great meeting all of the you readers who were able to come to the Brigantine Gallery in Downers Grove last Friday night.  You were all so kind!  Thank you.


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

I just made Advantage Disadvantage available to our service men and women free for the asking under the Operation eBook Drop at smashwords.  Hope it breaks up some boredom and lifts the spirits of our brave soldiers.

Yale


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Go Yale Go!

Edward C. Patterson


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

I've already received really nice emails from service men and spouses who have downloaded my book under Operation Ebook Drop.  What a great idea (by author Edward C. Patterson) - I feel priviledged to participate.

Yale


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

I will be interviewed on Tuesday 10/20 @ 8:30 AM CST on Chicago radio station 1530 AM.  Simulcast and show archive on www.radiochicagoland.com

Listen to how nervous I will be  

Yale


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah Yale and I saw on another thread that you're going to mention Operation EBook Drop. Yell it loud so Oprah can hear it.  

Ed Patterson


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

If you read my novel you will never feel the same going to watch a high school sporting event.  This whodunit tale is told using my 17+ years as a high school basketball referee.  Don't get me wrong - I love the game, and all that is good about it.  But there is much to dislike - overzealous parents, corrupt officials, coaches looking out for their own carreers, neighborhood bookies trying to exploit the kids, etc..

So, check out Advantage Disadvantage.  It will be the best buck you've shelled out!  

Yale R. Jaffe
Author, and Basketball Referee (calls 'em like he sees 'em!)


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Jason, I hope you enjoy my book.  I think it should be called a thriller in a sports venue.  Love to get your feedback.

Yale


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

I just completed an interview on Spad's Blog about my background and why I wrote Advantage Disadvantage, Come check it out:

http://simurl.com/spadblog


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

A local high school teacher told me that my book will be added to the options on the summer reading list for her Contemporary Literature Class.  I am flattered!

Yale


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Fictional stories and films about baseball and football are plentiful, but basketball stories seem to be relatively scarce. Although I'm not a huge fan of basketball, I thoroughly enjoyed Yale Jaffe's "Advantage Disadvantage." It's a welcome addition to the sports fiction genre, with its story of the development of a young basketball player, Jamal Imari. "Advantage Disadvantage" has a nice storyline with a cast of interesting and colorful characters, but to me the real attraction is the behind-the-scenes look at how promising young basketball players are recruited and groomed for college hoops. The story takes place in Chicago, but the location could be any large American city. 

The cast of characters includes Jamal Imari, a talented young basketball player with a burning desire to play in college; his father Marcus, who helps with his coaching; Jamal's mother Elizabeth, who turns elsewhere for love as her marriage to Marcus falls apart; Billy Rechter, a high school basketball referee; Frank Worrell, a newspaper reporter who gets caught up in a gambling scheme engineered by Bobby G, a former gangbanger who now has a lucrative bookmaking business; Nancy Kapist, a newspaper editor who's Frank Worrell's boss and part-time lover; and Scott Venturi, the coach of Jamal's high school team who will do anything to get a college coaching job, even if it means using Jamal to get it. All these characters' lives are intertwined against the backdrop of big-city basketball as Jamal goes through the system from grade school through high school. 

The author obviously has firsthand knowledge of high school basketball. It was fascinating to go behind-the-scenes to learn how players are recruited and brought up through the system. I learned about the role that the National Athletic Union (NAU) plays in running summer camps, where players are subjected to weeks of intensive training. It was equally fascinating to see what goes into the making of a referee. Who would have guessed that making the top ranks of referees was as competitive and tough as becoming a top player. Gambling rears its ugly head even at the high school level as bookmaker Bobby G conspires with reporter Frank Worrell to suck bettors into his scheme and make a killing in the playoffs. All of these elements come together at the end to make for an exciting and violent climax. 

The editing for my Kindle version was very good. I did notice an occasional typo, but not enough to affect my enjoyment of the book. 

Bottom line: A very enjoyable book with an engaging story, interesting characters, and an exciting build-up to a dramatic climax. 

by  J Chalmers


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks Jim... glad you enjoyed it and thanks for the kind words!

Yale


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

A coach just invited me to speak at his high school team's end of season banquet.  He read my book, and wants a light hearted after-dinner speech.  I'm thrilled to do it, and he is going to buy a copy of my book for each of his players.  I am over the moon.

Yale


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Celebrate basketball's best month - March Madness and read my whodunit thriller, Advantage Disadvantage for free. Download the ebook version on Smashwords.com using my 100% off (free) coupon: AP39F

Here's one of the Amazon reviews:

"Advantage / Disadvantage is a cleverly interwoven tale of High School athletes who are unwittingly taken in by the sleazy characters that cling to the periphery of organized sports, and profit from them by means of greed and deception. 

This book was eye - opening and shocking, and at other times touching and surprising - but never was it boring. The characters inspired hope as well as loathing, and made me think that High School athletics might not be as simple and innocent as we are led to believe. Once I started reading, I couldn't put it down. I can't wait for the sequel. Well done, Mr. Jaffe!" by David Shapiro

Enjoy my novel - your feedback is always welcome. Act now, the code expires soon! AP39F

Yale R Jaffe, author Advantage Disadvantage


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Happy reading.....March Madness!!!


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

A 5 star review about this book:

Those immersed in the basketball community will read "Advantage Disadvantage" and recognize many of the "usual suspects" and familiar situations that will make you chuckle... or bring your emotions to anger, disgust, sadness, excitement, and joy. Readers foreign to the world of hoops will gain some insight into the machinations of prep basketball, recruiting, officiating, and the cracks in the system that allows the slime to sometimes find it's way into our beautiful game. 

"Advantage Disadvantage" is a fictional tale with high school basketball as the backdrop for an intriguing story of a cast of characters that challenges you to examine the purity of amateur sports. We get to know some individuals who are faced with some very real life temptations and we follow them while they try to reconcile right from wrong - all while wondering whether their decisions will prove to be an Advantage or a Disadvantage. 

Smashwords and Kindle for 99 cents!


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Work is progressing on the screen adaptation of "Advantage Disadvantage" into a screenplay by a well connected Hollywood scrennwriter.  I am very excited to think that my murder-mystery novel depicting greedy adults exploiting a high school basketball player could hit the big screen.  It's a little bit early (the screenplay is about 75% completed), but the project lurches forward every week.

The film will follow the book's srotylines with a little different sequence and emphasis.  Also, the screenplay, and ultimately the book, will be renamed - more on that later.  For now, check it out on Kindle, Smashwords, IPAD, etc for 99 cents!

Can't wait to tell you who has been cast in the main roles!!

Yale R Jaffe
author, Advantage Disadvantage


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Was able to lower the paperback price to 11.99 .  Kindle price is 99 cents.  Money back guarantee!!


----------



## Nancy C. Johnson Author (Apr 28, 2010)

Congratulations, Yale!

Please keep us informed! You must be SO EXCITED!!

Nancy


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Paperback price is now 11.99 .  Kindle price is 99 cents.  Smashwords in multiple eformats 99 cents too!
Money back guarantee!!


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Paperback price is now 11.99 .  Kindle price is 99 cents.  Smashwords in multiple eformats 99 cents too!
Money back guarantee!!


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Paperback price is now 11.99 . Kindle price is 99 cents. Smashwords in multiple eformats 99 cents too!
Money back guarantee!!

Advantage Disadvantage

Link to Amazon:


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

Awesome story!


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

Yale - 
I really enjoyed Advantage Disadvantage. 
Congrats and good luck with the screenplay. I hope I'll be invited to the premier.

Michael


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Bump!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yale,

Good news, bad news.

Bad news: A gentle reminder that, as mentioned in our Forum Decorum, we ask that threads not be bumped by the word "bump." Good news: posting this reminder gave you another bump. 

Keep us posted about your screen adaptation!

Betsy


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

From Steve Carpenter (writer, film director):

Direct link to Carpenter's review

99 cents Kindle & Smashwords
11.99 paperback


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Advantage Disadvantage was featured on DailyCheapReads.com yesterday.  Thanks to all new readers who coughed up 99 cents.  Hope you are entertained!


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Advantage Disadvantage just received this wonderful 5 star review from Michael Balkind:

"I thoroughly enjoyed Advantage Disadvantage. Mr. Jaffe reveals the dark, ugly, almost evil side of high school basketball while also portraying the game in its truer side of passion, determination and drive to be one's best. Even as a writer of sports mysteries my stomach was churned by some of the revolting shenanigans that Jaffe describes behind the scenes of the game. Fiction or not, it is clear that Jaffe's story is based on his experience and understanding of what goes on both on the court and off. 
Whether you enjoy sports or not, Advantage Disadvantage is a compelling read and will keep you turning the pages as sub-plots within the twisted main plot are all tied together in the end. "

99 cents Kindle and smashwords.com

11.99 paperback.

Enjoy!


----------



## michaelbalkind (Mar 30, 2009)

A great book. I really enjoyed Advantage Disadvantage and look forward to Mr. Jaffe's next book.

Michael Balkind


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Gifted athletics emerge annually from nearly every community. As opportunities for scholarships evolve so does the greed of those who surround him. Street agents, neighborhood bookies, overzealous parents, and ambitious coaches are some of those who pollute the purity of amateur athletics. Advantage Disadvantage  is the story of achievement, betrayal, infidelity, and murder involving a talented high school athlete. Set in the gritty Chicago basketball scene, this is a tale of opportunism, triumph and danger. You will learn about the underbelly of prep basketball from a longtime referee's point of view. The motivations and goals of those involved will be familiar to you. They are in your neighborhood, at your schools, lurking around the shadows - at their best and their worst. Advantage Disadvantage, a sports thriller.

*Free* in all eformats on smashwords.com . Enjoy!

Yale R Jaffe
author, Advantage Disadvantage


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Screenplay has been completed.  My partner, a Hollywood writer, will begin pedalling it to producers and a few actors.  Read the novel for free in multiple eformats.  Enjoy, and as always, your feedback is appreciated.

Yale R. Jaffe


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

Populate your new ebook reader with this who-dun-it sports thriller. Advantage Disadvantage  tells the intertwined tales of many people trying to capitalize on a phenominal high school basketball player. You will get a unique insight into prep sports (from my 19+ years as a basketball referee). Greed, betrayal, accomplishmnet, gambling, and murder will keep you guessing and entertained.

The book is available for free on www.smashwords.com in many formats: Kindle, Nook, PDF, Word, etc..

You can also check out the Advantage Disadvantage  Amazon.com page, where you will find 14 great reviews ( and 4 not so great):

http://www.amazon.com/Advantage-Disadvantage-Yale-R-Jaffe/dp/1439204187/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1293591220&sr=8-1

Your feedback is always welcome.

Yale R Jaffe

author, Advantage Disadvantage


----------



## rndballref (Mar 29, 2009)

What happens when coaches, sportwriters, bookies, and parents try to exploit their relationships to a basketball phenom? Betrayal, infidelity, and MURDER!

Advantage Disadvantage is now free from Amazon for Kindle. It is also free on smashwords.com in many other eBook formats. Hope you enjoy my novel, and your feedback is welcome!

Yale R. Jaffe
Advantage Disadvantage


----------

